
Hazmat Suits to Make Air Travel Safer During Coronavirus - bauripalash
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-15/biovyzr-hazmat-suits-aim-to-make-flying-safer-during-coronavirus
======
joe_the_user
It looks reasonably comfortable. Next step is a tube for visiting bars.

~~~
readit-design
Some of possible next steps in my view: Global economic reconfiguration -
recession / depression. Mandatory digital surveillance. Low birth rate. Remote
work preference - remote economy. Difficult international travel. In general
the world will be more like 1970 with digital communication from 2020. But the
world is different now and may be never be the same.

